# Tried this with the Band Saw



## DT Boss (Jun 27, 2013)

Dad wanted a dresser-top box for 'stuff' and sent me the specs. It's sort of a band saw box, sort of something else. The front middle and sides are palm wood, the interior is a mix of birch, walnut and plywood. 

The lid is made from the waste from the compartment underneath. Some over sanding created the gaps along the edges. 

The finger lift cutout was carved out entirely by a spindle sander.

I'm always open to constructive criticism and ideas for improvement as I'm still learning this stuff. I'm sure pops will like it either way. 

Thanks for looking! 

Dan


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

looks cool like the mixture of woods


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Way Cool!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I really like that. Very creative use of woods. That's stand out.


----------



## AJH (Apr 11, 2013)

Yep I like it too.Nice colors and shape.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice! I've worked with Palm wood before, it's an interesting wood...


----------



## DT Boss (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Shoot. I found it very difficult to work. Can't plane it, only really saw and sand! Does clean up nice, though!


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

DT Boss said:


> Thanks Shoot. I found it very difficult to work. Can't plane it, only really saw and sand! Does clean up nice, though!


Did OK with planing, the stuff I got had lots of "pockets" in it I had to fill...


----------



## DT Boss (Jun 27, 2013)

shoot summ said:


> Did OK with planing, the stuff I got had lots of "pockets" in it I had to fill...


That looks great! What's it for? Maybe my plane wasn't sharp enough. May try again down the road.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

DT Boss said:


> That looks great! What's it for? Maybe my plane wasn't sharp enough. May try again down the road.


Thanks, those were part of a batch of cheese boards my Daughter and I made for her wedding. They were a gift to the attendees(small wedding)...


----------



## Gary Rutledge (Apr 20, 2009)

If I received something that nice with that much thought and work involved in it from someone, I would be really moved. I've been sizing/cutting wood as a carpenter for right at fifty years, and I'm still amazed at the craftsmanship I see from others. 
That is really some very nice examples of the beauty of the different colors of the wood that's available out there. If I had been invited to your wedding and received one of those cheese boards, I would have hung it in a prominent place on the wall!! 
Really nice work................Gary


----------

